
Three Russian Doctors Treating Coronavirus Have Fallen Out Of Windows in a Week - elliekelly
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/christopherm51/russia-doctors-coronavirus
======
calin2k
in Russia speaking freely is a deadly disease. by the way, between north
korea, china, russia, iran, turkey, saudi arabia are some of the most
appreciated countries by some leader of a free country

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
Russia is waaay freer than every other country in your list.

~~~
elliekelly
Being the least bad of the bad guys doesn’t make you a good guy.

~~~
rowanG077
I don't think any country could be considered "good". They are all "evil" to
varying degrees.

~~~
LB232323
What about my government? Nationalism teaches us that only every other
government is wrong. We conflate love for our land and its people with the
state and the exploiters who guide it. This is always convenient for both of
the latter entities.

If this political and economic system is a "necessary evil", we must ask
ourselves: Who is benefitting from the evil and who is directing it?

To convince ourselves that we are joined with an oppressor by social divisions
is a timeless manipulation. Yet every economic crisis presents the opportunity
for liberation.

------
rurban
In western states such doctors get censored and threatened with being fired,
in Russia they still fall out of windows. An old Russian custom. Thought those
times were over.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> In western states such doctors get censored and threatened with being fired,
> in Russia they still fall out of windows. An old Russian custom. Thought
> those times were over.

Nope. Just recently they started censoring doctors on social media.

~~~
rurban
Agreed. I blame the European Union on this. They started this massive anti
fakenews campaign against Facebook, and now even Twitter and Google tries to
please them. This is an extremely dangerous situation. Esp. since the
mainstream media is doing the massive fakenews campaigns.

------
kyuudou
They must've died of COVID-19

